# Haunted elevator



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Gang,

My most complicated new project this year was a haunted elevator. It was quite a challenge but it was well worth the effort. I didn't get to finish everything I wanted to on it but it came out really well.
It moves up and down, shakes, drops and tilts. It also moves on a track from one hallway to another. The doors work pneumatically also.

It's tough to appreciate it from pictures and video but here are some of both. Some from the construction and some as it appeared in the haunt.

Elevator pictures by Brckee1 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/Brckee1/Elevator/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e375/Brckee1/Elevator/projects2007021


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW that is so very Cool.
I hope you post an "How-To" on this.
:xbones:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Another great job by Brckee1!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Jim. It looks like you found that info you had asked about!?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

amazing work jim - truly inspiring


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

Great job. What a complex project. If you don't mind, what are you using to control everything?


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

The elevator is controlled with a Gilderfluke Minibrick controller. The 4 air bags are controlled with 2 channels so each side of the elevator can raise and drop. 
The motor which moves the elevator on the track is controlled by relays and uses 2 channels, One for each direction. limit switches are used to stop the elevator in the proper spot.
One channel is used to trigger the sound unit, a Gildefluke sd-10 MP-3 player. Another channel is used for an animation in the ceiling which I only half finished.
The doors are opened and closed using a manual switch. I thought it would be easier and safer to have a person controlling the doors. Also, emergency kill switches were installed at either end of the ride.
Turns out this is classified as an amusement devise, same as a carnival ride. Inspection was no problem but I had to pay a $100 fee for the permit.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

I guess you could say I found a lot of info. Karl Fields had built an elevator actuated by air bags. He had some very useful tips he was kind enough to share. My elevator is a very different design but some things are the same.

Most other design elements developed on the MoM forum over many weeks. Lots of people contributed some great ideas. The biggest challenge was moving the whole thing from one hall way to the next. I was real close to using really big air rams but one guy on my crew talked me into trying the motor/gear box method. It was many hundreds of dollars cheaper. Once I made the commitment to use the motor, I was able to find people at a local machine shop business to help me put it all together.

It was quite reliable with only minor issues. Every person that went through my haunt rode it. It worked for every group. Overall a very cool addition to my attraction.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW...Brckee1 That is an oustanding project. Great work!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job Jim! An impressive project done well.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's freakin' awesome!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Outstanding wonderful


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy Hell (avator)! Even the door mech is genius!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

What a great Prop!!! that is one hell of a build!!!! how long did it take U to build that?....your haunt must be huge....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now if you can get the lead singer of Aerosmith to do a video on it, then we are good to go. LOL "Going down?"


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> That's freakin' awesome!


My thoughts exactly! Damn! Nice work!


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

whats this MoM Forum everyone speaks of, I cannot find any links to it on google except for ones for moms and warcraft lol


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

thedudedrummer said:


> whats this MoM Forum everyone speaks of, I cannot find any links to it on google except for ones for moms and warcraft lol


MAHAHAHA,,, the hidden labyrinth of "the best of the best" (I'm here to learn from them  )


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now, you know I had to ask....how much?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

MoM = Methodz of Madness

There is a .com and .org one. The .com used to be very busy, but declined.

Hope that helps.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks, lol I found it about 30 seconds after I posted that... all the halloween sites are slowing down right now... its christmas... halloweens more important cmon people . And yea Im interested on how much too


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The .COM is in maintenance mode right now. But both MoM forums seem to be locked down. Are they working on the site or do you need an account to even read anything? And if you need an account can anyone sign up or do you have to be like an uber [email protected] l33t type dude or dudette with an existing haunt to get a membership?

-TM


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i just logged onto my .org account and it was working fine - dind't check the .com - it has been having problems for a while now - anyone can join, but it has a lot more "rules" than this forum does - its pretty strict with keeping on topic ans stuff like that - so no, you dont have to be an ub3r [email protected] fluent in [email protected] 1337, hell i was a pretty big n00b myself when i joined, but it does seem to weed out the ones who are hard core about it and those who are just like to surf halloween websights for fun - it also can get pretty technically heavy at times - there are some really good members, the .com used to be THE place for your uber haunters, but it fell apart. Steve Hickman of TS runs the .org one.


----------

